# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện mini

## GOHOME

Do có nhu cầu tiện sắt ( mềm thôi , dân Hà tôn Quyền gọi là sắt tàu hủ ) cần chính xác hệ inch mà các bô lảo gần nhà tiện cơm hên / xui quá nên em đặt làm một máy cnc mini nay đến phần điện thì không biết dùng step loại nào cho đủ lực vì vậy post lên đây nhờ các Bác tư vần . Xin cám ơn nhiều .

@ 1 trục vicme phi 20 bước 4 rail 20 , trục còn lại phi 15 bước 10 rail 25 .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## GOHOME

Phần driver và biến tần , motor kéo em chạy 1 ngựa .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD

----------


## ngocsut

xung lực khi dao tiện chạm vào bề mặt mẫu vật rất lớn, bác dùng visme X bước 10 mà yêu cầu tiện sắt là quá yếu, cấu hình này chỉ tiện nhựa cùng lắm là nhôm thôi bác ạ, step cần phải loại cực mạnh may ra mới bù đắp được mà nếu có thì tiện khả năng cũng khó bóng mà như vậy thì hình dạng máy không cân đối, nếu dùng hộp số giảm tốc sâu cũng cải thiện được chút. Chung kết là bác phải thay visme khác cho trục X đi, bước 4 trở lại và phải to như trục y trở lên (cũng ko nên dùng bước quá bé bi nhỏ sẽ yếu)

----------

GOHOME

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn lại nhớ đến đống sắt vụn của em để hồi giờ , năm nay phải bất chấp mọi khó khăn bất chấp nối sợ hãi để lắp nốt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
bác lắp step trục y đó hả sợ yếu thì táng thêm cái hộp số và  lúc tiện đồ cứng  thì dao để cao hơn đường tâm của trục phôi

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Ga con

> xung lực khi dao tiện chạm vào bề mặt mẫu vật rất lớn, bác dùng visme X bước 10 mà yêu cầu tiện sắt là quá yếu, cấu hình này chỉ tiện nhựa cùng lắm là nhôm thôi bác ạ, step cần phải loại cực mạnh may ra mới bù đắp được mà nếu có thì tiện khả năng cũng khó bóng mà như vậy thì hình dạng máy không cân đối, nếu dùng hộp số giảm tốc sâu cũng cải thiện được chút. Chung kết là bác phải thay visme khác cho trục X đi, bước 4 trở lại và phải to như trục y trở lên (cũng ko nên dùng bước quá bé bi nhỏ sẽ yếu)


Khoảng hơn 50% máy tiện CNC cũ mà em đã đụng qua nó dùng vít me bước 10 đó bác. Công nhận là máy tiện nó "ít" dùng vít me bước 10 hơn máy phay, chứ máy phay kim loại khoảng trên 70% nó dùng bước 10. Cái này cũng theo thói quen thôi (chuẩn các servo đời cũ enc đa số 2.500ppr, với vít me bước 10 thì độ chia 1 um vừa chẵn).

Lực ăn dao của máy tiện cũng không lớn hơn máy phay đâu, cứ vô tư đi. Spindle thì máy tiện cần moment lớn hơn máy phay kha khá. Spindle 1HP em e là chưa đủ, nếu cỡ gấp 3 lần thì ổn hơn (cũng tùy máy à, với các máy không có hộp số, chỉ chạy 1 tốc độ thì 1HP quá nhỏ. Với các máy có hộp số như máy tiện cơ thì 1HP OK).

Thanks.

----------

elenercom, Gamo, GOHOME, haignition

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vậy anh đổi qua con 3 Hp max 4500rpm con này tháo máy tiện nè.

----------


## GOHOME

Cám ơn sự nhiệt tình của các bạn , em sẽ đưa hộp giảm tốc vào trục X .
@ thanhhaidt mai anh ghé .

----------


## secondhand

> xung lực khi dao tiện chạm vào bề mặt mẫu vật rất lớn, bác dùng visme X bước 10 mà yêu cầu tiện sắt là quá yếu, cấu hình này chỉ tiện nhựa cùng lắm là nhôm thôi bác ạ, step cần phải loại cực mạnh may ra mới bù đắp được mà nếu có thì tiện khả năng cũng khó bóng mà như vậy thì hình dạng máy không cân đối, nếu dùng hộp số giảm tốc sâu cũng cải thiện được chút. Chung kết là bác phải thay visme khác cho trục X đi, bước 4 trở lại và phải to như trục y trở lên (cũng ko nên dùng bước quá bé bi nhỏ sẽ yếu)





> xung lực khi dao tiện chạm vào bề mặt mẫu vật rất lớn, bác dùng visme X bước 10 mà yêu cầu tiện sắt là quá yếu, cấu hình này chỉ tiện nhựa cùng lắm là nhôm thôi bác ạ, step cần phải loại cực mạnh may ra mới bù đắp được mà nếu có thì tiện khả năng cũng khó bóng mà như vậy thì hình dạng máy không cân đối, nếu dùng hộp số giảm tốc sâu cũng cải thiện được chút. Chung kết là bác phải thay visme khác cho trục X đi, bước 4 trở lại và phải to như trục y trở lên (cũng ko nên dùng bước quá bé bi nhỏ sẽ yếu)


Nếu là máy tiện thì đâu có trục Y bác ngọc sứt*

Mình có con tiện cơ mini và để nó làm được lắm chuyện hơn, nên đã dựng cho nó thêm trục Y, gắn lên cho nó 1 con spindle. Như thế ngoài tiện thì nó còn là 1 con C frame, khi muốn phay mặt phẳng thì gá lên băng 1 bàn T, trục Y của máy tiện sẽ là trục Z, Z máy tiện là trụcX và X máy tiện là trục Y. Nếu vừa tiện và phay chi tiết tròn đang cập thành lục giác hay gì đó thì nó là trục Y ... thôi bỏ qua, trục gì cũng được.

Ở đây mình muốn nói đến độ "bựa" khi ăn dao trên cùng 1 máy mà 2 chức năng là phay và tiện. Vì là máy mini nên rất nhẹ, hơn nữa trục Z máy tiện dùng thanh răng thẳng nên dễ cảm độ rung lắc (máy tiện to đùn hay cnc thì khó cảm giác được) Nói dài dòng quá, thôi kết luận rằng tiện nó nhẹ nhàng hơn phay  :Big Grin: 
Máy bác chủ chỉ tiện thì vít me 15 cũng được, nhưng ăn kim loại thì bước 5 trở xuống cho nhẹ motor, tiện thì đâu có lẹ mà dùng bước 10, lại giảm tốc tốn thêm hộp số dài thò lò choáng chỗ ... Thôi tuy bác  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con, GOHOME, ngocsut

----------


## GOHOME

Hi secondhand.
Máy em cũng vậy có thêm một trục nữa gắn cùng mặt bích phần chống tâm, nguyên cụm này sẽ trượt trên thanh dẫn hướng của trực X.

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Hi GOHOME. 
Cho em hỏi cấu tạo trục chính gắn mâm cặp ra sao ? Anh truyền động cho trục chính bằng dây corua thường ? Hay là loại có răng , để tăng moment ? Thank.

----------


## GOHOME

Truyền bằng dây curoa em , cấu tạo gắn mâm cập này anh không biết vì thuê người khác gia công phần cơ khí .

----------


## GOHOME

Hôm nay làm tiếp máy tiện dự án chậm lại vì phải đợi máy phay hoàn tất mới có mặt bích , theo sự góp ý của các bác em đưa motor có hộp số 1/10 vào trục z .

----------


## GOHOME

Phần trượt của ụ chống tâm nguyên bản tựa như mang cá nhưng độ rơ không thể chấp nhận được ! Thấy hành trình Z còn dư em cho chống tâm chạy trên hai con trượt , vấn đề phát sinh là cơ cấu khóa cho nó .
Phương án ưu tiên là cặp thêm một cây vitme có gắn motor khi cần khóa thì ... nối các đầu dây nó lại .

----------


## GOHOME

Hôm nay ghé Cẩm kí hỏi mua cán 15 với chíp về test máy tiện họ cười rồi nói ... làm gì có cán 15 ! Không dấu được trình còi nên đưa mẩu cần tiện để nhờ tư vấn , họ bán cho hai cán 1 tiện 1 móc lổ nhưng sau về nhà gắn thử thì cán móc lổ không chỉnh lưởi cắt cao được hơn tâm của trục chính các bác cho em hỏi vậy có đúng không ?  Cán mua là 16mm còn khe ụ gắn dao là 20mm .

----------


## GOHOME

cán dao tiện ngoài chỉnh max vẩn cao hơn tâm trục chính được .

----------

nhatson

----------


## GunSrose

Bác so lại tâm dao tiện trước đi bác...cán dao 16mm,ụ gắn cán dao 20mm...e thấy hộp chip dao bác móc lỗ ko đủ dùng rồi

----------


## GOHOME

> Bác so lại tâm dao tiện trước đi bác...cán dao 16mm,ụ gắn cán dao 20mm...e thấy hộp chip dao bác móc lỗ ko đủ dùng rồi


hehe bác nhìn cái mẩu đang kẹp đó tư vấn dùm em cần mấy cán dao và chip loại nào đi .
 Tks Bác nhiều .

----------


## vietnamcnc

Móc lỗ cái vòng đó 1con dao như bác mua và 1 cái chip tiện là OK rồi.

Ụ daone6nxoay dượcđể chỉnh góc vào dao cho linh động.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## ngocsut

> Hôm nay ghé Cẩm kí hỏi mua cán 15 với chíp về test máy tiện họ cười rồi nói ... làm gì có cán 15 ! Không dấu được trình còi nên đưa mẩu cần tiện để nhờ tư vấn , họ bán cho hai cán 1 tiện 1 móc lổ nhưng sau về nhà gắn thử thì cán móc lổ không chỉnh lưởi cắt cao được hơn tâm của trục chính các bác cho em hỏi vậy có đúng không ?  Cán mua là 16mm còn khe ụ gắn dao là 20mm .


Đao pháp cơ bản thế này bác ạ: 
- tiện bề mặt ngoài thì để dao thấp hơn 1 chút so với tâm phôi
- tiện móc thì dao để cao hơn
- tiện cắt đứt thì dao bằng tâm phôi

youtube dạy em thế và em làm thực tế cũng thấy đúng

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

Tủ điện xong X-Z chạy ngon lành ngày mai đưa biến tần vào là chém được rồi , các bác cho hỏi máy mini này ăn nhôm một lần 0.2 được không ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tuyệt vời luôn anh, đơn giản, hiệu quả  :Big Grin:

----------

GOHOME

----------


## secondhand

> các bác cho hỏi máy mini này ăn nhôm một lần 0.2 được không ?


Cũng tùy đường kính phôi bác à, cứ cho nó ăn thử từ từ lên chừng nào nó rên thì bớt lại  :Smile:  Máy mình mini, motor có 400w thui, tiện nhôm đk 40mm trở lại là quất phát 1mm luôn

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Phatloc

Bên em nhận gia công tiện CNC chi tiết siêu nhỏ cấp phôi tự động ạ. Mong các bác ủng hộ. Đt: 0928.86.9898

----------


## Sadsky

Tổng kinh phí hoàn chỉnh của chủ thớt hết bn $ vậy. Hy vọng giá trong khả năng của e thì e cũng làm 1 cái hi. Thanks bác

----------

